# JohnthePilot



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations on your promotion to the purple


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations John. Well done


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Congrats John :grin:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i gave it elseware but why not congratz


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS JOHN


WELL DONE


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Congratulations Jonh, you deserve it. Well done!


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats JTP just watch out for the purple people eater :grin:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats John!!! You can breathe now ...


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Guys. Do you think this suits me?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations John. Well deserved. :4-clap:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

JohnthePilot said:


> Thanks Guys. Do you think this suits me?


It looks very nice on you :grin:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

i didnt see this thread
*congrats again john*


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats again John - I'm still not convinced about the toga though...:grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I find it a bit difficult on the bike. :grin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

That's a scary thought :grin:


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Congratulations John. 
The purple toga might look better without the red braces holding up your thermals. :grin:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congratulations John!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Doby.
@GG Is that better? :grin:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Congrats (again) John now.... :4-whip: :4-guns:

:laugh: Kind Regards,


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Good things come in purple! Grangrats again!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

How about the real thing instead of a picture? :grin:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

I drank most of it last night! Have the headache to prove it! If we ever meet, The first bottle is one me! :laugh:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll take you up on that. :grin:


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ JohnthePilot: Congrats!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congrats, John! Now TSF management has its pilot... just don't overdo it with those lazy-8's, though... :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

LOL. Thanks Guys. I really can't believe it's not much more than a year since you invited me to join the A Team Zaz.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congrats.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congratulations John, I know I said it before but Your time and dedication to our forum is really appreciate!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Guys.


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

I was wondering.
In Offline you often shortened your job title to the first three letters. (MOD)
Will you be shortening your new title the same way. (A?? M??). :grin:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicholas (eneles) already uses that title for people in my position, and the answer is *NO* :laugh:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Course you want to be, dont you John.


----------

